# Types of parsley my rabbit can eat?



## MsBunBun (Jan 21, 2011)

Usually I feed my rabbit the flat leaf parsley..... however I noticed we have some kinda curly leafed parsley in the fridge but I dont know if he's allowed to eat it.

Can rabbits eat all kinds of parsley?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 21, 2011)

We feed ours both the regular as well as Italian. They really love Cilantro too.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 21, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 21, 2011)

Mine love both the curly and italian. The curly is less expensive, so I usually buy that when it is available.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 21, 2011)

My rabbits love all kinds of parsley! I grew the regular and the curly kind last summer for them.


----------



## MsBunBun (Jan 22, 2011)

thank you everyone, just wanted to be sure


----------

